# Jarrah Dining Table



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi all,

This is a Jarrah dining table. 2.6m x 1.1m x 0.73m. Heavy as..!
All work was done using Festool products. Not a plug, just an expression of how much I like them.
TS75 Plunge saw, Domino, Rotex RO150 sander,DTS400 delta shaped finishing sander and C12 drill. Made some of the tenons for the pedestals. 50 x 50 x 56 Jarrah.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I bet it is heavy. I like the trestle look, and the pegged stretcher. Nice work. Top looks wild. What are you using for a finish?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Orson I like it. What do you mean "... made some of the tenons for the pedestal . . "? Does that mean someone else made some of them?


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Cabinet Man,
The finish is Wattyl Scandinavian Oil, friction sealed into the wood. The regimen is 80g-400g Orbital sand, add oil to saturation, then sand 400g to 4000g. Final finish is a product call UBeaut Traditional Wax. It's brilliant stuff. Its made in Oz, but is available in the US of A. Google UBeaut.. what am I saying, you already know the place don't cha?:icon_smile: 

TT, sorry, I lost the plot half way through the post. I made the dominoes m'self. They are a piece of cake and you can make your own sizes in the timber of choice. You can even use them as through tenons for drawer sides etc. But you can buy "dominoes" in a variey of timbers, cherry, mahogany,and some others from Cincinatti Dowel.

Thanks for the kind comments too.

Orson


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Just thought you'd like to see the finished product with some chairs and a bit of decoration. The final buffing, after 3 coats of wax was done with a Swansdown mop.

Regards,

Orson


----------



## aaronmi07 (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! That really is a nice finish, the extra work was worth it.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job!


----------

